# Sun Tzu: Tactics (CinematicStrings2,8dio Taiko, Spitfire,CineWinds/Brass..)



## Vision (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey y'all… been quite a while since I've posted anything. Just wanted to share a short piece inspired by, and featuring CS2.. though I pretty much used a bit of everything in this track library wise. Very cool, and fun sequencing/editing exercise for me.

http://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/sun-tzu-tactics


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 9, 2012)

Dig.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 9, 2012)

Vision, excellent cue. I love the Goldsmith styled rhythmic accents. This to me is a fine example of good kinetic action writing that still retains a melodic centre, something sadly missing in a lot of mainstream film scores these days. We need more of this type of music!!! Great job.


----------



## handz (Jul 9, 2012)

Really cool Peter, Im more into melodic stuff but this have, as Dave said on SC, really cool Goldsmithian vibe to it (total recall flashes in my mind) Are those fast string repetitions done by CS2?


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jul 9, 2012)

Runaway train!! Very refreshing to hear Vision o-[][]-o


----------



## Vision (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys thank you for the compliments.  I honestly don't have a lot of goldsmith in my itunes collection. I can tell you that I'm more into the impressionist era.. debussy, ravel etc. I've always been into meters, (weird) chord progressions though. Not necessarily with just with the orchestral music.

Yeah handz.. those measured trems were programmed with just CS2. Only other string lib I'm using is spitfire solo strings for the lead melody.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 9, 2012)

dcoscina @ Mon Jul 09 said:


> Vision, excellent cue. I love the Goldsmith styled rhythmic accents. This to me is a fine example of good kinetic action writing that still retains a melodic centre, something sadly missing in a lot of mainstream film scores these days. We need more of this type of music!!! Great job.



I cannot agree with this quote enough. This is the way great cinematic action music can be propulsive, driving, yet not interfere with the sound effects, dialogue, or slam the ears with huge sound blasts.

Great, great cue!

Mike


----------



## Kralc (Jul 9, 2012)

Man, this is tense! Amazing work.


----------



## Alex Temple (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice work as usual. Love the harmonic movement.


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow - fantastic work.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice , indeed! Which muted brass did you use?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, man! This is kickn'! Really nice stuff.


----------



## TGV (Jul 11, 2012)

Great pulse. This track really makes you look over your shoulder for pursuing drug lords. I had an association with North-by-Northwest, although your track is a bit more modern and hints at East rather than West...


----------



## Kejero (Jul 11, 2012)

LOVE it!


----------



## HDJK (Jul 11, 2012)

Excellent track!


----------



## Vision (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. FriFlo, the muted French Horn is coming from Cinebrass. I can't recall if it's from CB pro or core at the moment.


----------



## musicpete (Jul 11, 2012)

Vision @ 9.7.2012 said:


> I can tell you that I'm more into the impressionist era.. debussy, ravel etc. I've always been into meters, (weird) chord progressions though. Not necessarily with just with the orchestral music.


Well, so was the late Mr. Goldsmith... You are in awe-inspiring company... :lol: 

I liked your piece a lot! Good composition, and very well realized using the limited sampling technology. This could've easily been a piece of the maestro when he was composing in his autopilot-phase (Please note: This is supposed to be a huge compliment - even on autopilot he was able to compose music that others never even remotely achieved to create).

Thanks and please keep it up! I'd love to hear more of your music, preferably in lossless format (since the mp3 compression makes a really ugly sound).


----------



## parnasso (Jul 11, 2012)

Very beautiful and sophisticated musical construction, it has a lot of personality. I like it very much!


----------



## Vision (Jul 12, 2012)

musicpete @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> Vision @ 9.7.2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you that I'm more into the impressionist era.. debussy, ravel etc. I've always been into meters, (weird) chord progressions though. Not necessarily with just with the orchestral music.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Pete. I definitely take it as a compliment to be compared to Goldsmith in writing style. It's interesting, because I suppose I was on autopilot creating this peice. I tend create my more interesting tracks when I just experiment, and write spontaneously. I'd stepped away from writing for a while also.. So it felt good to come back and do something outside of work that was personal, and just fun.


----------



## Vision (Jul 12, 2012)

parnasso @ Wed Jul 11 said:


> Very beautiful and sophisticated musical construction, it has a lot of personality. I like it very much!



Thanks a lot. Much appreciated.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 12, 2012)

I like your track more than any film score that's come out this summer.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 12, 2012)

Very exciting cue. Well done man. And thanks for sharing.

Brought back nostalgia for me- sounding like good old fashioned writing from guys like JG himself>


----------



## Vision (Jul 12, 2012)

dcoscina @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> I like your track more than any film score that's come out this summer.



Dave, very kind words man.. don't know if I'm quite deserving, but I really do appreciate the positive energy.




jleckie @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> Very exciting cue. Well done man. And thanks for sharing.
> 
> Brought back nostalgia for me- sounding like good old fashioned writing from guys like JG himself>



Thanks a lot man, I'm glad it took you back.


----------

